# If ya like Poetry



## beersalt (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey there! 
I've recently been rather idle in regards to travel for the last month n a half..
But! what has come of that,
has resulted in the completion of my very first collection of poetry/zine
which is titled: Nonsensical Ambivalence !

I made a whole 50 copies, and in celebration-
wanted to try and share some poems with yeuh. 

Take a listen if you please~



If it's shit you dig, i'll be bringin' a slew of copies with me on the road.
Gonna be kickin' it in more of the north west for a sec.. or two. heh

But if we cross paths, or you find yourself at the Anarchist Bookfair commin' up this month in Humboldt-
let me know if you want a copy!


----------

